# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  FURO-D, smart service robot, Future Robot Co., Ltd., Seongnam, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Future Robot Co.

----------


## Airicist

FutureRobot FURO-D automatic movement algorithm development 

 Published on Feb 14, 2014




> Robot Name: FURO, Emotional Service Robot
> Title: Intelligent Service Robot, FURO demonstration video.
> The company name : FUTUREROBOT Co., Ltd.
> 
> FURO can express various attractive, suitable human emotion to user according to robot service progress.
> FURO is applicable to Restaurant ordering, Information guide, Teacher supporter etc.
> FURO is government offices, shopping malls, museums, etc. Information services are available.
> The video shows Coffee Restaurant Service.
> 
> Uservice with attrative contents.

----------


## Airicist

FURO-D head movement problem

Published on Mar 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Edmonton airport testing out customer service robots 

Published on Jul 27, 2014




> EDMONTON — A future filled with robots could be coming to Edmonton.
> 
> The Edmonton International Airport (EIA) is trying out a high-tech kind of help that’s a cross between a customer service agent and a digital kiosk.
> 
> The customer service robots are the first of their kind in Canada. They’re designed to interact with people, as well as detect and display emotions.
> 
> 
> “The cool part about the robot is it’s mobile so it can actually move to you. We have info booths, which are great. We have wonderful volunteers, who walk around and help folks a lot. But the robot would extend our reach,” said EIA spokesperson Heather Hamilton.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Helen went to work in Vnukovo, Moscow, Russia

 Published on Oct 8, 2014




> Passengers airport "Vnukovo" will meet talking robot with a sense of humor, the staff called it "Helen." Assistant will assist passengers with check-in, answer questions travelers.
> 
> Developed robopomoschnitsu in Skolkovo. Mechanism can not only distribute wi-fi, conduct surveys and record passengers, but also entertain them with jokes and poems. The robots are used for several years in Korea in public areas.

----------


## Airicist

[FURo D] Smartphone Remote 




> You can move and make the Robot speak using your smart phone. You may also see the surroundings of the Robot using the camera on the Robot.






[FURo D] Voice Recognition 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> Service, based on Microsoft's 26 language pack, allowing the Robot to listens to human voice and talk.

----------


## Airicist

[FURo D] Face Tracking & Eye Contact 




> The “Face Tracking” is most useful when receiving visitors.
> Move Left or Right, FURO will keep track to maintain eyecontact.
> This function allows you to feel much more friendly.






[FURo D] Robot Dance 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> Robot danced to the music. Entertainment service designed to promote business and product promotions.

----------


## Airicist

XiaoI iNa(FURo-D) Launching Show 2015 in China

Published on Jul 22, 2015

----------

